# My humble Paph Collection



## prismane (May 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am still pretty new to orchids. I bought my Rothschild and raisinpie in Nov. 2015. The raisinpie has grown a lot since then and I now have several new growths. The Rothchilds orchid has about doubled in size since I got it. Not sure how I am doing but it still hasn't died. The Michael Koopowitz was an ebay purchase last fall. Not sure how great it is doing but I feel it may need a repot. 

My first Paph in bloom last summer, raisinpie






Now





Rothschilds





Michael Koopowitz


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2017)

Nice start, prismane. You'll find your collection growing fast, now that you are here. :evil:


----------



## abax (May 3, 2017)

Welcome to ST from KY.


----------



## prismane (May 3, 2017)

thank you!

I went ahead and repotted the Michael Koopowitz and I found about half the roots were healthy and some were dead. I used a mixture of ground up bark, charcoal, lava, perlite and I used a small little bit of marble and sphagnum. 
I repotted the Rothschilds with this mixture and the plant seemed to respond well. I've got it growing under a window facing east with supllemental led lighting and it is next to a cattleya that seems to be growing like a weed. Humidity is pushing 50% min.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2017)

they look to be doing quite well.


----------



## Don I (May 4, 2017)

I like the Raisinpie.
Don


----------



## blondie (May 4, 2017)

You Got the stray of a Great collection hapoy growing


----------



## prismane (May 4, 2017)

thanks. I really like the multiflorals but it is shocking just how much slower the growth has been


----------



## prismane (May 4, 2017)

Don I said:


> I like the Raisinpie.
> Don



thanks!



blondie said:


> You Got the stray of a Great collection hapoy growing



Thank you. 



Ozpaph said:


> they look to be doing quite well.


 Thanks. I wonder how my two multiflorals are doing. I repotted the Michael koopowitz. it has a couple of dead roots and some actively growing roots. I had never repotted it but something tells me the media had broken down quite a bit and it was in need of it. It just didn't seem like it was as happy as it could be.


----------

